# New member and her kitty!



## MaddOphelia (Jan 25, 2011)

Hi all,

I'm Maddy, and I have a 7-year-old American Blue mix shorthair named Reese. I'm a lifelong cat lover and consider it a privilege and a responsibility to take the best care possible of Reesie, who, in turn, showers me with affection. She's the most lap-happy cat I've ever known, and whenever I'm sitting in a chair or on the couch, Reese is curled up in my lap, usually purring. I look forward to interacting with other cat appreciators, and getting some of my Reesie-centric questions answered.

Thanks!
M


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome, Maddy!

Reese looks like an adorable cuddlebug!


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

We like you. You posted pics right away


----------



## MaddOphelia (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks, Marie! Your kitties are adorable!


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

Welcome, your Reese kitty is adorable! Look forward to getting to know you and Reese.


----------



## MaddOphelia (Jan 25, 2011)

Aw, thanks. Yours are super cute too!


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

Welcome. What a pretty kitty


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Welcome!  Reese is adorably cute...she looks so cuddly!


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Welcome! Reese is lovely.


----------



## RobinD (Jan 18, 2011)

Welcome! Reese is beautiful!


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

Reesie is a cute kitty. Who is the other one?

Oh, um, is the other one a stuffed kitty?


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

"Cat appreciators," that about sums us up. 

Reese is adorable!


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

Greenport ferals said:


> Reesie is a cute kitty. Who is the other one?


Oh, Reese and Stuffy. 
Finally noticed the little metal loop.


----------

